# what do you think about this chopin's collection???



## Krumcito (Jun 13, 2010)

hi friends, well i download this collection yesterday and i enjoy it!! its an amazing collection about chopin, is the whole collection.

i found it in a blog, http://allmuchandmore.blogspot.com

the link is http://hotfile.com/dl/48209721/2ba23c5/Frdric_Chopin_-_Coleccin_Grandes_Compositores_de_la_Msica_Clsica.rar.html

enjoy!!!


----------

